# Another satisfied customer



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

Always nice to know about quality options.

Thanks for the information Chris.


----------



## rkober (Feb 15, 2012)

His totes and knobs are top notch. I have been very happy with mine.


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

HA!

I just saw this review. I had just ordered a set for a Veritas BU smoother. I asked him if he made larger handles and said he made a large templet for another customer. I wonder if he was referring to you. I don't especially object to the Veritas totes but more or less wanted to experiment with the look and feel of a tradition Stanley tote on a Veritas plane.

Regardless, I had to cancel for now but your review gives me more confidence.


----------

